# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  HCU-Client V236 Mate 10 and other phones repair as empty board added

## mohamed73

*Full Repair (as empty board) added*: *Huawei MATE 10, Mate 10 pro , Honor V10* and similar latest phones.  *Network, Huawei ID, FRP Unlock, read bootloader code, IMEI, MEID, BT, SN, vendor country, repair as empty board added:* *Huawei Honor Changwan 7X / Honor 7X*
BND-xxx  *Huawei Honor 9 Lite*
LLD-xxx *Huawei MediaPad M3 Lite 10* 
HDN-xxx *Huawei Enjoy 7S / Huawei P Smart*
FIG-xxx 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kamel50sk

Site remarquable !
Merci pour vos efforts.

----------

